# Staining a wood fence with a pump sprayer?



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

I need to stain my wood privacy fence and rather than brushing it one, I'm considering using a pump sprayer to spray it on. Has anyone ever done this or do you know if this is even possible? This is the sprayer that I have. Thanks!

Jesse


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

jpearson311 said:


> I need to stain my wood privacy fence and rather than brushing it one, I'm considering using a pump sprayer to spray it on. Has anyone ever done this or do you know if this is even possible? This is the sprayer that I have. Thanks!
> 
> Jesse


You can using a quality sprayer, but you will still have to back brush, the sprayer will only apply the stain, brushing will work the stain evenly.


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

housepaintingny said:


> You can using a quality sprayer, but you will still have to back brush, the sprayer will only apply the stain, brushing will work the stain evenly.


So spray it on with a sprayer and then spread it evenly with a brush? Thanks!

Jesse


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

As politely as I can,, I'm not sure your sprayer comes under the heading of a quality one. Maybe you can try it on one section first. You are going to want the stain to penetrate good, brush is good for this. I know people use them sprayers for stain but when I tried it once,, it was quite the mess, and it was on a deck, not a verticle fence. Good luck with your prodject.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

We use high end solo backpack pump sprayers for spraying various materials as needed, they are ment for spraying thin oil base material and they spray a nice even fan, you can then clean them out with thinner/mineral spirits without any damage to the pump sprayer or seals, the cheaper pump sprayers ar not quite ment for what you want to do and the internal parts are bottom line.


----------

